# Verizon Galaxy Nexus to iPhone?



## sfflash (Jul 16, 2012)

To make this short, this is my 2nd Galaxy Nexus through Verizon. I can't seem to find a Rom&Kernel sufficient enough to provide a decent battery and signal. Thus, my question is if I can complain enough over the phone to a Verizon rep, can I trade my Galaxy Nexus for a iPhone 4s? Feedback is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## salem (Jun 16, 2011)

Try and then tell us what happens.


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me (Nov 30, 2011)

You can get an upgrade easily though Verizon just bitch enough and when they offer you a replacement tell them I won't except it and tell them if they won't supply you with an upgrade that you will leave for another carrier lol worked for me 3 times now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

Usually they will do something with sending another phone after the third replacement. And they may only offer you another android phone maybe the maxx but you could complain about battery life and tell them you want a 3g phone cause 4g sucks the battery. Also try that too using just 3g instead of 4g

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DeeBoFour20 (Jul 26, 2012)

Well you aren't gonna get LTE with an iphone


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

You won't like any of the 4g phones other than the MAXX in that case. The Iphone doesn't really have good wireless radios though the battery life is good. However you're missing out on data speed there. I doubt even the new Iphone will have LTE.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

nativi said:


> Usually they will do something with sending another phone after the third replacement. And they may only offer you another android phone maybe the maxx but you could complain about battery life and tell them you want a 3g phone cause 4g sucks the battery. Also try that too using just 3g instead of 4g
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Actually, Verizon is trying to steer customers away from 3G, but if one is truly dissatisfied and having difficulties with basic phone service because it's equipment related, they probably would do an exchange for an iPhone...might take a few conversations, but it can happen...


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

I doubt it, they probably don't want to just give away iPhones like that.

It really shocks even myself to say this, but I may be in the same boat as you when the iPhone 5 comes out.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

TeeRom said:


> I doubt it, they probably don't want to just give away iPhones like that.
> 
> It really shocks even myself to say this, but I may be in the same boat as you when the iPhone 5 comes out.


LMAO!


----------



## cstrife999 (Aug 8, 2011)

TeeRom said:


> I doubt it, they probably don't want to just give away iPhones like that.
> 
> It really shocks even myself to say this, but I may be in the same boat as you when the iPhone 5 comes out.


Considering they are the same price range (In fact I'd say the nexus is still valued higher) I don't see why they wouldn't other than the move to 4g. As another poster said Verizon is pushing LTE devices.


----------



## TeeRom (Dec 8, 2011)

cstrife999 said:


> Considering they are the same price range (In fact I'd say the nexus is still valued higher) I don't see why they wouldn't other than the move to 4g. As another poster said Verizon is pushing LTE devices.


I thought they end up losing money on them, or the profit margin is a LOT smaller than other devices so they tried to give others instead of iPhones.


----------



## zerocool79346 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wouldn't expect anything amazing unless you are using 4G on the Nexus and then what's the point of comparing. My Nexus does very nearly as well (or bad depending on your viewpoint) as what my girl's 4S does when on 3G.


----------



## mssam (Feb 20, 2012)

cstrife999 said:


> Considering they are the same price range (In fact I'd say the nexus is still valued higher) I don't see why they wouldn't other than the move to 4g. As another poster said Verizon is pushing LTE devices.


They are pushing them really hard. The iPhone is a hot seller, but Verizon hates it in some ways because more and more 3g devices are being sold. They want everybody on 4g...


----------



## sikknazty (Mar 5, 2012)

first off what roms and kernels have you tried? i'm running aokp jellybean preview 7 and franco kernel and i get wonderful battery life... plus, i'll guarantee you that you'll be beggin' for mercy if you switch to that iphone. the OS is so clunky and not really user friendly and the screen size is a JOKE!


----------



## 12mnkys (Jul 27, 2012)

I agree... I came from the 4s back to android and for me it was a no brainer. The iPhone is nice if you want it to work out of the box and have great battery life. I the data is bad and screen size, terrible.

Jellybean is fantastic...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## T-Keith (Oct 15, 2011)

If you want better battery life why not try the razr maxx before giving everything up and going ios?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## darkpark (Jul 24, 2011)

or why not get a much bigger battery, like the seido 3800mah. seido also makes a nice case that will accommodate that bigger battery.
you know, I see a LOT of iPhone users with either an otter box case or one of those life-box (or whatever they are called) and they make the iPhone almost as thick as a gnex with the 3800 battery.

the biggest difference that affects the battery life in my own experience has been the screen brightness. if you get a ROM that supports custom brightness levels (aokp does!) than you can dramatically help your battery. there's a thread by brkshr somewhere where he describes his battery saving tips. I used that and bit helped a lot.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

darkpark said:


> or why not get a much bigger battery, like the seido 3800mah. seido also makes a nice case that will accommodate that bigger battery.
> you know, I see a LOT of iPhone users with either an otter box case or one of those life-box (or whatever they are called) and they make the iPhone almost as thick as a gnex with the 3800 battery.
> 
> the biggest difference that affects the battery life in my own experience has been the screen brightness. if you get a ROM that supports custom brightness levels (aokp does!) than you can dramatically help your battery. there's a thread by brkshr somewhere where he describes his battery saving tips. I used that and bit helped a lot.
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Its linked in brkshrs SIG. I have read mixed reviews of custom brightness, so I wouldn't say its conclusive. But the super huge seideo battery is a good solution. I'd rather have a fuggin thick gnex with lte over an iphail any day.


----------



## gwhiz377 (Apr 26, 2012)

Forget that huge clunker of a battery. Just get an external charger, that also comes with a battery. Battery runs out, swap it out for the other. Never have to actually have my phone charging anymore.


----------



## le0_br4zuc4 (Jul 13, 2011)

TeeRom said:


> I doubt it, they probably don't want to just give away iPhones like that.
> 
> It really shocks even myself to say this, but I may be in the same boat as you when the iPhone 5 comes out.


Do you even know what the iPhone 5 will be like?


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

le0_br4zuc4 said:


> Do you even know what the iPhone 5 will be like?


If you read any tech sites you can have a great idea what it will be like.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

P. S. Have fun with that iPhone, G ;-)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I heard sg3 battery life is insanely good

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Kickasz23 said:


> I heard sg3 battery life is insanely good
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It is 

Reminds me of my favorite Bruce Willis movie.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## strokess91 (Dec 3, 2011)

Question is why would you want an iPhone?? I'm jw.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

If you're running 4G all the time, that's your problem.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316 (Aug 27, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> If you're running 4G all the time, that's your problem.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Not a problem if you have an S3.

The S3 running 4G will still give you more on screen time then a GNEX running 3G with the 2100mah extended battery.

Battery life sucks on the GNEX and no Rom or kernel will change that no matter what anyone says. Your on screen time will always average the same with any kernel or Rom. I laugh when people say battery life is amazing with this or that. Then they show you their screen has been on for like 30 minutes all day.


----------



## impulse101 (May 11, 2012)

sfflash said:


> To make this short, this is my 2nd Galaxy Nexus through Verizon. I can't seem to find a Rom&Kernel sufficient enough to provide a decent battery and signal. Thus, my question is if I can complain enough over the phone to a Verizon rep, can I trade my Galaxy Nexus for a iPhone 4s? Feedback is appreciated, thank you.


You want to trade a great phone for tiny little phone made for idiots?

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 10.1 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sfflash (Jul 16, 2012)

If I can get my nexus to the point where it's not dying in 8 hours of on time, with 1 hour screen time (LITERALLY), then I will be happy. But the big thing is i'm in a zone where it says I get great service, but in all honesty I live out in the middle of no where, where I don't get great service and verizon is literally the only thing that works out here. The Nexus struggles being sufficient enough with -120


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

eman3316 said:


> Not a problem if you have an S3.
> 
> The S3 running 4G will still give you more on screen time then a GNEX running 3G with the 2100mah extended battery.
> 
> Battery life sucks on the GNEX and no Rom or kernel will change that no matter what anyone says. Your on screen time will always average the same with any kernel or Rom. I laugh when people say battery life is amazing with this or that. Then they show you their screen has been on for like 30 minutes all day.


You're misinformed.
The GNex gives me the best life of any phone I've had and I get fantastic battery life, as long as I'm not whoring 4G which is hard to do anyway because 4G speeds is not needed for half the stuff people use.

I've also achieved varying results with different combinations, here's my proof of good battery life, taken yesterday, combination in signature.
So no offense, but don't try to speak for us all, I'm thrilled with how good my battery is, I could easily get a lot more standby time if I wasn't using the screen so much.

With 2100mAh battery.


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well hope you're ok with no development ever. Haha

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tiny4579 (Oct 21, 2011)

I Am Marino said:


> You're misinformed.
> The GNex gives me the best life of any phone I've had and I get fantastic battery life, as long as I'm not whoring 4G which is hard to do anyway because 4G speeds is not needed for half the stuff people use.
> 
> I've also achieved varying results with different combinations, here's my proof of good battery life, taken yesterday, combination in signature.
> ...


Some people get good battery life. Not all of us. I gave up on hoping for 3+ hr screen time. I've gotten that only a handful of times as long as I'm on WiFi. I have the OEM extended as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

tiny4579 said:


> Some people get good battery life. Not all of us. I gave up on hoping for 3+ hr screen time. I've gotten that only a handful of times as long as I'm on WiFi. I have the OEM extended as well.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Has to be some of your settings I imagine.


----------



## AmericanCon (Jul 31, 2012)

I get similar battery life. About ~14 hrs. 4G always on, wifi, gps. Battery life is not nearly as bad as people claim.


----------

